# Random pics



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Random pics of some work. damn i phone hold on


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Here we go


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice POCs,,, thanks.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a few. 
The last one is not a result of my work.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

This is a little storm water treat plant i did


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Installed a new fangled biogas meter at the wwtp


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Other pic isnt me but, just an idea of the environment we work in!









Guy on left is programmer/engineer....Go figure


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Dual 700hp vfds i installed a while back!


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

It was cold today. I broke out the big jacket.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

nolabama said:


> It was cold today. I broke out the big jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10 degrees Celsius is cold to you? lol


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

nolabama said:


> It was cold today. I broke out the big jacket.


Doing a new service today for 4 parking lots. -37 degrees C. Get your big Boy pants on! Lol you must be from the westcoast


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Taking a strool down memory lane?


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Don't know what order the pics posted but:


27kw Back up genny I hooked up. Would have liked to been involved for the slab but you can't win them all. Both 1 1/4" are mine out the house. One to genny and one to a pool panel.

Green room is a small restaurant/soft serve place. Hooked up 12 machines and a bunch of "accent" lighting in a total remodel. A lot of cool radius' and such. Nice place and tastes good too! 

Coffered ceiling I did in a big remodel in an upscale neighborhood. Fixture is on a lift. 

Pipe rack is for some control work we did at a data center


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

that whole base is in need of an upgrade:thumbup: wirenuting


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Work


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Nice POCs,,, thanks.


fat fingers small screen phone


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Other pic isnt me but, just an idea of the environment we work in!
> 
> View attachment 19953
> 
> ...


In the programmer's defense he was looking ordering a new drip shield that got lost...:whistling2:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey j walker what's that blue thing in the last pic?


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Hey j walker what's that blue thing in the last pic?


I should really know because I wired it up but I really don't know. 
Something about making horse food I think. 
It is portable and has a big auger that pulls whatever out of a big tank. 

It had flawed drawings and I did it like the drawings. 

I wonder if it ever shipped out????


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

just going through the phone. don't even remember doing some of this stuff


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

couple more


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Some work pics


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

A new install in a local credit union. Damn electrical room is way too small.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

The PLC we built last winter and then brought to site to install.


































This was a nice project......lots of work in it. The original supplier couldn't meet the end date for the gear so they sent it all to our shop....I built and wired and they came to site inspect and give it a CSA approval. All at a very substanial discount of course


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

My apprentice worrying over make-up again......damn I find it hard to get any work done. 








:thumbsup::thumbsup:


PS.......Generator might be for sale.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Some pipework from earlier this year


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

few more


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

ampman said:


> Here we go


Nice work like it clean neat the way it should be .:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's some conduit work. What do you guys think? I have more pics if you'd like to see them.


----------



## danpik (Jul 15, 2012)

nolabama said:


> It was cold today. I broke out the big jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19956


Cold!!!! Swing that needle to the left about 70 deg and I might consider it to be cold


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Here's some conduit work. What do you guys think? I have more pics if you'd like to see them.


Man, that's a great job.
Except for the strap. Should have put it on the mortar line.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Magnettica said:


> Here's some conduit work. What do you guys think? I have more pics if you'd like to see them.


Can't believe you didn't center the box in the block...its the little things...jeez...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Man, that's a great job.
> Except for the strap. Should have put it on the mortar line.


why would you drill into the mortar? :001_huh:


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

you don't need a disco for gen where you are? does those gens need sensor wires ?





running dummy said:


> Don't know what order the pics posted but:
> 
> 
> 27kw Back up genny I hooked up. Would have liked to been involved for the slab but you can't win them all. Both 1 1/4" are mine out the house. One to genny and one to a pool panel.
> ...


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

donselec said:


> you don't need a disco for gen where you are? does those gens need sensor wires ?


Never been popped for a disco but there is a 2 pole breaker in the unit. 

Control wires are pulled with power with 14 stranded THHN.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

What I did today. Transformer failed. Installed new one, along with the discos. Have new 200 amp panel, on hold due to rain.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

RobRoy said:


> What I did today. Transformer failed. Installed new one, along with the discos. Have new 200 amp panel, on hold due to rain.


Can you put a twist lok photo cell in that location?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

RobRoy said:


> What I did today. Transformer failed. Installed new one, along with the discos. Have new 200 amp panel, on hold due to rain.


Why exp ftgs but reg 3r discos?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

I've had fourteen 1-1/4 LBYS sitting on the shelf for the last few years. I was in a hurry to beat the rain, so I used what I had in "my supply house".

I know, I know, damn oilfield electrician, wasting expensive fittings...:no: Doesn't he know that there are sparkys pulling Romex wishing they could even hold such a gem as a 1-1/4 " LBYS.:laughing:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Todays work. Ran two 1.25" and two .75" for LeGrand floor boxes. At least the GC left enough space :whistling2:

Going to be buried in cement and they are boxing out the corner so no measuring, just bending, cutting and mounting.
































Another conference room which is getting three floor boxes. Three 1" and one .75" stubbed for tomorrow.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

1 of 2 services for some parking lots


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

that doesnt look fun at all


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> that doesnt look fun at all


How do you say f*ck that noise in Canadian


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Driving 3-1/2 hours on a back road to an emergency trouble call.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> How do you say f*ck that noise in Canadian


 
In French ?

baisez ce bruit 

That the answer.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> Todays work. Ran two 1.25" and two .75" for LeGrand floor boxes. At least the GC left enough space :whistling2:
> 
> Going to be buried in cement and they are boxing out the corner so no measuring, just bending, cutting and mounting.
> 
> Another conference room which is getting three floor boxes. Three 1" and one .75" stubbed for tomorrow.


Ive never put emt in concrete, hope u taped those set screw couplings....


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

This is as big as I go and I found this on one of the panels inside


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> Ive never put emt in concrete, hope u taped those set screw couplings....


I sealed everything up as this is the first time I put it in concrete. I wasn't about to take any chances :thumbsup:


Did the conference room today


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> I sealed everything up as this is the first time I put it in concrete. I wasn't about to take any chances :thumbsup:
> 
> Did the conference room today


I did a ton of those type of floor boxes, they had some with 1 1/4' for hdmi, and fancy cabling. But no emt in the concrete.pvc. all the way bow and go. I dis have to build a bracket out of wood to support the box so it stayed put. Once the concrete is poured you don't want to be high, or too low. But low is better.
I think I did about 40 of these at a DOD contractors facility. It was time consuming also.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

NacBooster29 said:


> I did a ton of those type of floor boxes, they had some with 1 1/4' for hdmi, and fancy cabling. But no emt in the concrete.pvc. all the way bow and go. I dis have to build a bracket out of wood to support the box so it stayed put. Once the concrete is poured you don't want to be high, or too low. But low is better.
> I think I did about 40 of these at a DOD contractors facility. It was time consuming also.



The three 1" pipes are for HDMI and data here as well...


I used shallow strut and tapconned it in then used self tappers into the temporary lid to bring it level. We'll see how the pour goes....


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Just a suggestion but when doing that kind of temp support put spacers under it to give room to finish the cement.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> Ive never put emt in concrete, hope u taped those set screw couplings....


Yeah , EMT in concrete is a definite no - no . The lime in the concrete will rot that in no time , and nobody will ever be able to re-pull anything most likely . Worked on many old reno's where that used to be a common practice . We weren't able to use about 90% of the underground which was in EMT .


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

drumnut08 said:


> Yeah , EMT in concrete is a definite no - no . The lime in the concrete will rot that in no time , and nobody will ever be able to re-pull anything most likely . Worked on many old reno's where that used to be a common practice . We weren't able to use about 90% of the underground which was in EMT .


Good to know, I'm not sure why they specified emt and not pvc but I did what I was told. I'll try to persuade a switch before the pour.

Thanks for the tips guys, good to know for future installs :thumbsup:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

zwodubber said:


> Good to know, I'm not sure why they specified emt and not pvc but I did what I was told. I'll try to persuade a switch before the pour.
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys, good to know for future installs :thumbsup:


No problem ! It looks great though ! I'm assuming there will be a plastic vapor barrier put down over the stone ? In that case , the concrete may not even come in contact with the EMT . Regardless , this is why PVC is mostly used in pours . If that was the design , by an engineer , I'm not surprised , lol !


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I have seen EMT do fine in concrete, I think like anything else it depends on local conditions.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm thinking smurf tube for that


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

BBQ said:


> I have seen EMT do fine in concrete, I think like anything else it depends on local conditions.


Well , unless the ground conditions are sandy and self draining , thinwall , electroplated tubing , will at some point rot . I guess as an apprentice trying ( and failing ) to remove old xhhw wire from slab EMT and snapping them off one by one along with my foreman telling me " this is why EMT has no business being in a slab " , left a lasting impression . The conduit and wire became one , but the wire was still fine and working . If it was in the contract to remove and replace with thhn/ thwn along with an egc , I wouldn't have touched it , lol !


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

uconduit said:


> I'm thinking smurf tube for that


You'll do what the data engineer says and get paid to do it. Lol.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

nolabama said:


> You'll do what the data engineer says and get paid to do it. Lol.


Yes, sir!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I have seen EMT do fine in concrete, I think like anything else it depends on local conditions.


And if water is getting inside the EMT. That seems to do it more than anything.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Little this

Little that


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm stealing that pallet service before you patent it


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

nolabama said:


> I'm stealing that pallet service before you patent it


A lot cheaper than buying wood


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

^^^. I miss that kind of work.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

nolabama said:


> ^^^. I miss that kind of work.


As you could imagine, that is one out of 12. 
4 per tank battery:thumbup:
On these 4, I used up my last 4 analog inputs too.:whistling2:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

@ Rob Roy can you please stop putting up pictures of quality work. And throwing around technical jargon. People may start to mistake this place as a forum for professionals. Ha


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Today's trench work, love this frozen clay.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice work rob roy .... H2s sensor, U at a wwtp?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

H2S sensor + the beige paint on tank -- I'm thinking a sour water tank at an oil refinery. IMO sour water is one of the worst smelling things in the world.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

uconduit said:


> H2S sensor + the beige paint on tank -- I'm thinking a sour water tank at an oil refinery. IMO sour water is one of the worst smelling things in the world.


That is the color they paint everything. As soon as I get the level transmitter, and level safety high installed, that tank will be wrapped like all the others.:yes:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

One of today's installs.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

When you put that lug on the seal tight fitting, do you gotta make it or do they sell one with a screw?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

nolabama said:


> When you put that lug on the seal tight fitting, do you gotta make it or do they sell one with a screw?


They sell them that way . A do it yourself external lug on a fitting would most likely not fly with most Inspectors , not would it be UL listed .


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

nolabama said:


> When you put that lug on the seal tight fitting, do you gotta make it or do they sell one with a screw?


You buy them like this.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

RobRoy said:


> One of today's installs.


Whats with the ground wire strapped to your sealtight? I am not familiar with this practice .

By the way, I love BIGGS sunflower seeds.:thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

MHElectric said:


> Whats with the ground wire strapped to your sealtight? I am not familiar with this practice .
> 
> By the way, I love BIGGS sunflower seeds.:thumbsup:


You got to do that with seal tight in explosive atmospheres. I have never done it. We plumbed rigid all the way when i worked plosion proof.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Me and my coworkers Sunday work on his dad's new grain bin



















New shop, 100x200, half unconditioned rock floor : half finished, we did the electrical, plumbing, air lines, and heating



















Hog barn


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Hog barn "office"



















Small 200A box outside trailer by river



















Airport hangar


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Whats with the ground wire strapped to your sealtight? I am not familiar with this practice .
> 
> By the way, I love BIGGS sunflower seeds.:thumbsup:












This is out of the API RP 14F

Hope this helps:thumbup:
We are an onshore facility, with several offshore platforms. We just carried on the grounding of the seal tite. I don't know if it is an actual requirement onshore?


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> just going through the phone. don't even remember doing some of this stuff


shouldn't you have you put fmc between xfmr and the panel?



Rollie73 said:


> My apprentice worrying over make-up again......damn I find it hard to get any work done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what generator?:yes:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Jan 13, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I have seen EMT do fine in concrete, I think like anything else it depends on local conditions.


imo, it doesn't make any sense to use emt. pvc is faster to run, easier to cut, cheaper to buy, and i guarantee you you wont need an offset with pvc. why would one spec emt anyways?


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> Here is a few.
> The last one is not a result of my work.


I recognize the switchboard. Reminds me of my first ship. :thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

RobRoy said:


> This is out of the API RP 14F
> 
> Hope this helps:thumbup:
> We are an onshore facility, with several offshore platforms. We just carried on the grounding of the seal tite. I don't know if it is an actual requirement onshore?


I don't know who requires it. At Murphy they wanted it


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

Left over from the previous owner of my box truck. I tried to get the vinyl residue off and for some reason the 2 came off but the rest would not. So now I offer 4" hour service!"


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Honestly said:


> Left over from the previous owner of my box truck. I tried to get the vinyl residue off and for some reason the 2 came off but the rest would not. So now I offer 4" hour service!"


lets see what is behind the door


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

ampman said:


> lets see what is behind the door


Thrilling, no?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

....the makeup issues are more important at this point...:thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

popped the covers today, we'll see how the emt held up when I pull the wire...


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

zwodubber said:


> popped the covers today, we'll see how the emt held up when I pull the wire...


It doesn't already have string in it??? Lol. You trust other crafts better than I do. But if it's broke it's broke I guess. I alway had a string in before a pour. Just me I suppose.

Edit. The union on the el is weak. Lol. Just kidding.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

nolabama said:


> It doesn't already have string in it??? Lol. You trust other crafts better than I do. But if it's broke it's broke I guess. I alway had a string in before a pour. Just me I suppose.
> 
> Edit. The union on the el is weak. Lol. Just kidding.


I had 20' of pipe with two 90s at the end of it. I love unions at times. :thumbup:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Rollie73 said:


> My apprentice worrying over make-up again......damn I find it hard to get any work done.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> PS.......Generator might be for sale.


I'm interested in the wood generator. How much for her?


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> Here is a few.
> The last one is not a result of my work.


*edit


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Julius793 said:


> *edit


Yup, that's the ones. 
Special conductors for ship/shore power connection. 
I posted more here some place from the engine room. Makes me feel like I'm young again. The smells are the same, except there is no coffee brewing 24/7.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Just for you Nolabama.
Bet you didn't see the hidden one. I used two other unions on this run. :whistling2:









This here, was found when I was running the sump pump circuit to the panel transformer, through a messy asś gutter. I found this. 










So guys, what caused this problem???


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

loose connection


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I like seeing that "safety ground " in rigid. Cool.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Honestly said:


> Thrilling, no?


As if you buy that Chinese made Commercial Electric garbage.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

This is what is commonly called a mess. :laughing: There used to be more discos and starters above and below, when I started the covers had to be screwed closed cause of all the wire.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Dude. This is a public site with no age restrictions. You can't just go posting pictures of horse-cocks....


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Robroy, that solid wire ?


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Robroy, that solid wire ?


Oh hell no!
This wire was pulled through two gutters, a 1" LR, and like 6 or 7 different GUALS and GUATS. 
Solid wire out here is a big hassle.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Looked all stiff in the pic, I was all like"he's lost his mind if that's solid ". Lol.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Here's some conduit work. What do you guys think? I have more pics if you'd like to see them.


That looks better all of the other pics I've seen and more complex and time consuming.:thumbup:


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

thoenew said:


> Airport hangar


Whats with the 3phase panel for 1phase?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Wire pull was a breeze, hope the emt holds up for them...


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> Wire pull was a breeze, hope the emt holds up for them...


Never see ones like that. I need finished product when done! haha


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

zwodubber said:


> Wire pull was a breeze, hope the emt holds up for them...


Looks good ! That EMT will be fine for years an definitely past the job warranty , lol ! PVC will be around after we're long gone though . Come to think of it , why are we still here , lol ? Guess the Mayans were off ?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

CanadianSparky said:


> Never see ones like that. I need finished product when done! haha


The data guys need to run cat6 and HDMI yet (they have another company for LV) and the lid won't be on until carpet is in. The center of the lid gets carpeted also. I still can't understand the cost of these boxes, somewhere around $800 each I was told.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

CanadianSparky said:


> Never see ones like that. I need finished product when done! haha


From the Legrand site:

Evolution Series Floor Box 6 gang


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

A few more from the archives


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

CanadianSparky said:


> Whats with the 3phase panel for 1phase?


That's a very good question. I don't know why my boss ordered it, but it was to rush rush to get it done. We couldn't wait to order another one and wait for it to come in.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

thoenew said:


> That's a very good question. I don't know why my boss ordered it, but it was to rush rush to get it done. We couldn't wait to order another one and wait for it to come in.



So you have a 28 circuit panel ...... There must be more to the story


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

Can you change out the guts to single phase? Ive changed panel guts before but never from 3phase to single phase. I guess I have never wired a single phase hanger either, only worked on FBO hangers that service aircraft so they have been 3phase.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

HawkShock said:


> Can you change out the guts to single phase? Ive changed panel guts before but never from 3phase to single phase. I guess I have never wired a single phase hanger either, only worked on FBO hangers that service aircraft so they have been 3phase.


I believe the CH panels can as many of the tubs can handle a varying size of panel guts so I think you can get 3phase and 1phase inserts. Not too sure about other makes though.


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> From the Legrand site:
> 
> Evolution Series Floor Box 6 gang


Nice I like that. It looks real clean.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

BBQ said:


> So you have a 28 circuit panel ...... There must be more to the story


Just that this panel sat in our shop for a month or two and nobody decided to open it up and take a look. Until the last second when it needed to go in, so it got used.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Got some more. 

Figured I'd share


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

You seem to do a lot of underground.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

nolabama said:


> You seem to do a lot of underground.


Well I'm not supposed to really work on my tools but I like to get stuff in the ground because it saves $ and I hate to waste money by having guys miss walls. 
It's not rocket science but not every one can take the A sheets and go to a job with no form boards and see the big picture so here I am. 
I love a shovel in hand. 

I am the field super for the company I work for and I don't really work on much but UG.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Thieves and sabotage.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

thoenew said:


> That's a very good question. I don't know why my boss ordered it, but it was to rush rush to get it done. We couldn't wait to order another one and wait for it to come in.





thoenew said:


> Just that this panel sat in our shop for a month or two and nobody decided to open it up and take a look. Until the last second when it needed to go in, so it got used.



So your boss wasted a 42 cir 3 phase panel, stuffed with 41 SP breakers, one DP breaker, to power 8 circuits? 

He must REALLY hate to make money on jobs....

Seriously, how hard would it have been to do an emergency run to the supply house to get the right panel? 

Your work looks good though!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## njdvils99 (Mar 18, 2013)

Got to move around, set and wire 2 of these bad boys a little while back. 11,400 pounds of transforming fury!


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

From this thread: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/organ-blower-controller-i-built-1999-a-43611/


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

New and old :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> New and old :laughing:


Wow, I think I just had a happy ending. :laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Wow, I think I just had a happy ending. :laughing:


If that is what gets your rocks off you are one very sick individual. :laughing:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

These are at the campground


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Some recent pics


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Here's some more


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

azsly1 said:


> Here's some more


Nice workmanship! Thats what this trade is about!!


----------



## njdvils99 (Mar 18, 2013)

denny3992 said:


> Nice workmanship! Thats what this trade is about!!


Agreed! It is awesome to see pipe racks like that. Well done! :thumbup: And he even has Jesus on his side!


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

:thumbup:



(Insert Joke here)


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I can't post the close up of the taped up box due to language.


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you for the nice comment by the way.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

All I had on the truck was a weather head......:jester::blink:

View attachment 23705


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

tree light....:no:

View attachment 23706


----------



## njdvils99 (Mar 18, 2013)

John said:


> tree light....:no:
> 
> View attachment 23706


The tree is acting as protection for the NM. No need for a raceway...


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

njdvils99 said:


> The tree is acting as protection for the NM. No need for a raceway...


It did have a raceway of rusty emt...bottom of picture.:thumbsup:


----------



## njdvils99 (Mar 18, 2013)

John said:


> It did have a raceway of rusty emt...bottom of picture.:thumbsup:


Rusty emt......... outside?? Say it ain't so!


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I tried my best


----------



## njdvils99 (Mar 18, 2013)

walkerj said:


> I tried my best


.................. at least they used a lot of shiny tape.... on a roof................. that should work..................:blink:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

walkerj said:


> I tried my best


Catv?


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Awg-Dawg said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> *Jesus nut*



Here ya go....:thumbsup:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Catv?


And cameras. 
At a jail. 

But we have to run rigid steel right next to this abortion.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well all the post were great nice work enjoyed it !


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Realizing that nobody paid any notice of his return, JC decided he had better get a job until the final day of reckoning so that he could pay the rent and utilities. He went down to the the Unempioyment Dept. but when filling out the forms for previous employment, all he could think of was "faith healer". After reviewing his claim and denying him unemployment benefits because he had not paid in during the previous 30 months, the clerk could only find him work as a product inspector.

"It's OK," said JC to the clerk, "I forgive you. Besides, it's only a temp job..."


----------



## Electrician#1trade (Mar 19, 2013)

zwodubber said:


> Todays work. Ran two 1.25" and two .75" for LeGrand floor boxes. At least the GC left enough space :whistling2:
> 
> Going to be buried in cement and they are boxing out the corner so no measuring, just bending, cutting and mounting.
> 
> Another conference room which is getting three floor boxes. Three 1" and one .75" stubbed for tomorrow.


Emt in concrete? Flex in metal studs, and that much slack? Where and what did the AHJ say at rough inspection?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

4 30 amp hot glue sprayers, what could possible go wrong :laughing:





















480-240 step downs. Giant glue gun only comes in 240 single/three phase apparently. Oh well, I'll charge to hang xformers,I'm not that way :laughing:


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

John said:


> tree light....:no:


Ive seen the barn lights grown half into trees before ! Good quality lights though, they last forever any time i have to take one down i keep it .


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

It ought to be easy to get these LB covers off as required. Not.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd also have to imagine there's a bit of condensation inside one of those panels on the inside. The way the sidewalks pitched also leads water pooling up and ice in the winter. What a horrible installation. It is almost guaranteed that if you go through the rim joist and sweep down into the top of the panel you'll avoid this issue most of the time.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Magnettica said:


> I'd also have to imagine there's a bit of condensation inside one of those panels on the inside. The way the sidewalks pitched also leads water pooling up and ice in the winter. What a horrible installation. It is almost guaranteed that if you go through the rim joist and sweep down into the top of the panel you'll avoid this issue most of the time.


That sidewalk was not there most likely something lower , wonder why there so low ?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

wireman64 said:


> That sidewalk was not there most likely something lower , wonder why there so low ?


Are you trying to say the electric service was there first? I agree with you, whoever built the sidewalk is a moron.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

John said:


> All I had on the truck was a weather head......:jester::blink:


That is a very common sight in downtown Toronto. When they converted from overhead to underground hydro just ran a riser up the side of the building slapped a weather head (sometimes) on the riser and made the connections. Looks just like that.


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

if it's explosion proof how are you getting away with sealtite and not using 
horse cocks ??




MHElectric said:


> Whats with the ground wire strapped to your sealtight? I am not familiar with this practice .
> 
> By the way, I love BIGGS sunflower seeds.:thumbsup:


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Who needs a gym when you can get some 600s


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

From this week. 

7 of those god forsaken junction boxes.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

walkerj said:


> From this week.
> 
> 7 of those god forsaken junction boxes.


Imo kinda hokey to run feed thru 1 panel to the other? I see they are feed thru lugs but still


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Imo kinda hokey to run feed thru 1 panel to the other? I see they are feed thru lugs but still


I agree


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

It's a double feed thru


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Magnettica said:


> Are you trying to say the electric service was there first? I agree with you, whoever built the sidewalk is a moron.


The last thing the concrete guys care about is electricians !


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> Imo kinda hokey to run feed thru 1 panel to the other? I see they are feed thru lugs but still


You want a 14ft tall panel? Seems like feet through is quick, cheap and easiest compliant way.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

HawkShock said:


> You want a 14ft tall panel? Seems like feet through is quick, cheap and easiest compliant way.


Wasnt what i meant... Why wasnt main brkr panel installed on right side?


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> Wasnt what i meant... Why wasnt main brkr panel installed on right side?


$.... If it doesn't need it, it doesn't need it. I guess I don't see how it makes a difference.


NM, I see what you mean. Feeding THROUGH the panel on the right, Through the left, and back to the right. Yeah, kinda odd.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

HawkShock said:


> $.... If it doesn't need it, it doesn't need it. I guess I don't see how it makes a difference.


I think he means the panel with the main breaker needed to be on the right hand side. The wire seems to go thru the right hand panel and hits the left hand panel with the breaker. 

It was prolly drawn thataway. We draw and read left to right.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

nolabama said:


> I think he means the panel with the main breaker needed to be on the right hand side. The wire seems to go thru the right hand panel and hits the left hand panel with the breaker.
> 
> It was prolly drawn thataway. We draw and read left to right.


That is probably why he mounted them that way.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

azsly1 said:


> Who needs a gym when you can get some 600s


Kind of difficult to squat switch gear through.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

walkerj said:


> That is probably why he mounted them that way.


Figured as much. They draw a picture and we build without a brain. Seems silly.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Strange place for a receptacle but it is what is because I have to type so many words to post an image from Mobil phone.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

nice.......:thumbup:....it never gets old...nessesity is the mother of invention...or a receptacle..


----------



## Honestly (Feb 3, 2011)

....


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm currently working on the first of 9 suite distribution electrical rooms on my current job, here's some pics so far.
SDP is being fed from the 225kva transformer 600:208/120 with parallel 500 kcmil AL conductor. All suites are fed with AC 90 AL #1 conductors.


----------



## Pault (Mar 17, 2012)

Here is a couple from yesterday. Trucks dropping off one of 2 rectifiers.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Rochsolid said:


> I'm currently working on the first of 9 suite distribution electrical rooms on my current job, here's some pics so far.
> SDP is being fed from the 225kva transformer 600:208/120 with parallel 500 kcmil AL conductor. All suites are fed with AC 90 AL #1 conductors.


Nice work man! Terminating panels has to be my favorite and most relaxed out of all the tasks we do.


----------

